

Lodash: 10 JavaScript Utility Functions That You Should Properly Stop Rewriting - jammy47
http://colintoh.com/blog/lodash-10-javascript-utility-functions-stop-rewriting

======
oliao
Are browsers intelligent enough to inline the function invocation on each step
of a _.times ?

~~~
jdd
If the function is small enough, yes.

